# what epic kalesh is this?



## truegenius (Aug 22, 2013)

so from where should i start ?

ok i will start by listing my config


> *main*
> amd phenom 2 x6 1090t
> gigabyte ga-880gm-d3h rev3.1 (4+1 phase vrm)
> corsair vengence + gskill sniper (4GB+4GB) 1600mhz cl9 1.5v ram
> fsp sega 2 500 (500w smps with 2x18A 12v rails with 408w combined power)





> *Other parts*
> aoc tft lcd 18.5" 1360x768
> microsoft ps2 wired 500 keyboard
> frontech usb mouse
> ...



*Problem*
few day ago i saw that my computer was a bit more unstable than it used to be .
Then after few days it started to restart it self without giving amy beep code.
Then this restart cycle become more frequent and more rapid, it restars itself in few seconds or minutes, it can't stay on for 1 hour.
And now it starts for few seconds and then restarts and does not post, neither it starts now gives any beep codes.
at this moment it doesnot beep even when i take out all ram it still remain silent, sometimes cpu fan stop spinning giving an impresion of shut down so i restart it using start button on cabinet and cpu fan spins and then it atops spinning.

*Tried so far*
i removed all the components (means only using cpu, smps and motherboad)
removed the cmos battery and cleared the cmos and then reinserted the battery
but it does not beeps (it should produce a beep code as i didn't installed the ram)

if i start it after few hours and (with ram and hdd installed) it boots and give me enough time to take a look at 3.3, 5 and 12v rails and battery voltage and temperatures too, but i found that every thing was good all three rails remains a bit (less than 5%) over their rated voltages and battery voltage remains at 3.120v
temps also remains below 60'c
even i reseated the heatsink (removed the heatsink, removed the old paste and applied the new paste, installed the heatsink after cleaning some dust using new paint brush checked the temps in bios and all ere good but problem remained unchanged


so to me it seems like cpu or motherboard or smps problem as it does not beeps after removing all the ram

what it could be ?
what to test and how ?
though cpu and motherboard under warrenty but don't know which one is culprit


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 22, 2013)

My guess is a failing PSU


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 22, 2013)

try re-installing the OS.. even then the prob continues, then take the MOB and PROs,  check with the nearest dealer and claim the warranty...


----------



## truegenius (Aug 22, 2013)

:'( psu is not under warrenty because of lost bill

how to check psu, should i attempt for synthetic load i.e, by disconnecting it from pc and then testing its voltage by starting (using paper clip method) and connecting some loads on each line (3.3, 5, 12v)


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 22, 2013)

gautam21ghosh said:


> try re-installing the OS.. even then the prob continues, then take the MOB and PROs,  check with the nearest dealer and claim the warranty...



Before reinstalling scan for any malware, try Linux live CD/USB for running system & let us see if it makes difference.. (I don't you will see any diff cause those characteristics seem more of a physical problem)


----------



## truegenius (Aug 22, 2013)

it does not complete post (sometimes, randomly it does posts but fails after few seconds in bios)

 though i too want to get my hands on new parts (if they replace these oldies)
though i don't think that there are any 1090t left in amd's pocket, so what i will get after replacement fx8350  or 6100 

asking all these because i never claimed the warrenty of any thing (never had any issue except these) 

ok i took out the board and smps
and i run it in open (without cabinet) 
making sure that it is in non conductive surface

and if it remains stable to boot from cd then i will check it via linux followed by reinstallation of windows

lets do this
*productivelifeconcepts.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Lets-Do-This.jpg

ok
i dissassembled it
then cleaned it (smps too, i blow very hard on smps's fan to clean it from inside, id used a paint brush to clean it from outside and its fan too)

then i assembled it (only cpu, motherboard and smps)
and no beeps 

i checked the buzzer with but it is working correctly

so i can't use linux or can't reinstall the os at the moment

what can i do now ?
check smps on another pc  (i can get another pc after tuesday only)


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 22, 2013)

If the power supply is faulty the electricity that flows within it (which is AC converted to DC)could have a lower or higher amount of electricity instead of a normal rate.

But if your PSU is working properly ( you could check it by swapping the PSU to another system unit ) then it could be the MOBO.


----------



## truegenius (Aug 22, 2013)

i can get a test pc after coming tuesday only
till then is there anything else we can try ?

i just did this test
ran the pc with (smps, cpu and motherboard only)
and checked the voltages at pcie 6pin conector, 4pin molex and 4pin cpu connector
and pair of wire showed thir respective voltage (red and black pair showed 5v and yellow and black pair showed 12v)
where is 3.3v one  ! is it orange one ?


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 23, 2013)

truegenius said:


> i can get a test pc after coming tuesday only
> till then is there anything else we can try ?
> 
> i just did this test
> ...



at the back side of your pc there is the indication of maximum and minimum input / output voltage.. check with that indications using  a mutimeter


----------



## truegenius (Sep 5, 2013)

turns out that the board was tge culprit

is there any way to get another board (like GIGABYTE 970A- DS3 or GIGABYTE 78LMT USB3 ) in place of my current board ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

get a motherboard with VRM cooling but before that did you check with some other ram modules and test your present modules using memtest86+ ?


----------



## truegenius (Sep 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> get a motherboard with VRM cooling but before that did you check with some other ram modules and test your present modules using memtest86+ ?



mine current board is under warrenty so i am not purchasing a new board (atleast not for 1090t, though i want i5-3570 and intel z75 board (mentioned in my sign))

 i tested my both ram sticks (using memtest86 in windows 7 64bit ) as soon as i saw initial signs of unstability
but found no errors after 3-4 hours of testing ( ran total 8 windows to fill full ram and ran them for more than 100%)

so rams are in perfect conditions

though board was faulty ( i contacted smcinternational to check board in front of my eyes (they did it for free <3 +1 fo smc ))
and it was faulty

so i went to gigabyte service centre
but my board wasn't in stock (actually rev4.0 of my board was available but not rev3.1 which is the only revision that support 125w cpu)
so i submited it
and now waiting for any confirmation message from them
i checked the status of my call online but still showing "waiting for allocation"

i will check it again after sometime to see any progress

my last post was to know if their is any way to get better board or equalently priced board instead of mine
but when i read your siggy, i changed my mind to stick to mine board only


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

though it was not funny but I can't stop myself from laughing by reading the last line  but anyway, you should try and see if you can get something better


----------



## truegenius (Sep 9, 2013)

i just checked my rma status and it now reads "Blocked for allocation" 

blocked ! 
does anybody knows what it means ?


----------

